# 13 Mind-Binding Thoughts About Photography



## nerwin (May 25, 2016)

I'm sure some of you may have seen this video, but I just came across it today and found it really interesting and wanted to share. Its worth to watch. 






I never thought about it before...but when I take 20 or more shots for a panoramic or even doing the Brenizer method, all those photos are from a different point in time. 

It really does make you think.


----------



## waday (May 25, 2016)

"Taking photos of your food is like taking 'before' photos of your poop."

Haha


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (May 25, 2016)

That was great. I like the the ideas that before photography, no one knew what they looked like as children or with their eyes closed. and of course the poop.


----------

